# Central India's RackBank Datacenter Expands Product Portfolio



## AnushreeShah (Jan 13, 2016)

[SIZE=9.5pt]In our journey to transform the data storage landscape in the Indian subcontinent, we have faced peculiar challenges. The hurdles came, and we passed them one at a time with patience, grit, innovation, and determination. It is our third year since inception, and our passion for the cause has kept us going. [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9.5pt] [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9.5pt]The business environment has always offered dynamic challenges. Especially with start ups, achieving product / market fit is a deciding factor for business to either prosper or perish. Product / market fit means being in a good market with a product that can satisfy that market.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9.5pt] [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9.5pt]Located in central India RackBank *Datacenter* provides cost-effective, high-performance *data storage solutions* globally.  [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9.5pt] [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9.5pt]In our quest to achieve this product / market fit, we planned to survey our customers to understand their needs better. The results were enlightening, and one learning was a major eye opener. Customers sought more options within the existing product portfolio and on top of it most importantly looked for customized solutions.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9.5pt] [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9.5pt]The Product Team at RackBank tightened belts to sweat day and night to bring forth our all new expanded product range. We are glad to announce our new variants in the server product range of *1240, 1270, 2620 & 2650*. As an add-on, the icing on the cake is our customized solution. Now all our revered customers can get tailor-made servers as required. [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9.5pt] [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9.5pt]More options to select from make happy and satisfied customers. We take great pride in expanding the breadth of RackBank's range of products. In our endeavour to serve customers better we will continue to strive for better ways to do so. [/SIZE]


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2016)

Not bad prices for India


Are your offices and the Data Center in the same location "506, Capt, C.S. Naidu Arcade, Old Palasia, Indore, Madhya Pradesh 452001, India"?


----------



## PowerUpHosting-Udit (Jan 14, 2016)

The rack prices looks decent. But the internet speed is terrible; I hope that is someone that gets upgraded in India.


----------



## AnushreeShah (Jan 15, 2016)

@chrism our data center is located at


Building - 1, First Floor
Crystal IT Park (SEZ), Ring Road,
Indore, Madhya Pradesh
India - 452014


----------

